# Leaving the fold - Merc C220/250 AMG???



## MachineGun (Jan 23, 2010)

After 2 years of TTS ownership and a V6 before that I have just taken a new job which means I'll need a diesel - lots of travel.
I've been looking at the usual suspects - A4, A5, 320D etc and have come across the Merc C220/250 Blue Efficiency Sport AMG. Nice looking car and loaded with what I would consider extras in comparison to my spartan TTS!
I have a budget of around £20k and can pick up a decent low mileage one for this.
I know its a soot chucker and will never get near the TTS for looks or performance but what about the car itself, anyone got any experience of this model?
I'm looking to test drive next week unless someone tells me they're pants??
All views and opinions taken!!


----------



## call me Ishmael (Feb 26, 2014)

MachineGun said:


> After 2 years of TTS ownership and a V6 before that I have just taken a new job which means I'll need a diesel - lots of travel.
> I've been looking at the usual suspects - A4, A5, 320D etc and have come across the Merc C220/250 Blue Efficiency Sport AMG. Nice looking car and loaded with what I would consider extras in comparison to my spartan TTS!
> I have a budget of around £20k and can pick up a decent low mileage one for this.
> I know its a soot chucker and will never get near the TTS for looks or performance but what about the car itself, anyone got any experience of this model?
> ...


It's a driveable car but the 4 pot is pretty noisy and can sound 'chuggy' when cold - the SLK I came from had the same 250 engine. Premium diesel definitely helps to combat this.

It's very frugal but still manages a respectable performance largely on account of having bags of torque.

Also, iirc the 220 cdi is a single turbo unit, where as the 250 is twin. A remap on the 250 will see you reaching approx 240 - 250 bhp & 600+ nm of torque.

The C is nice in coupe form (which I assume you'll be opting for) and has a good level of tech standard.


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

MachineGun said:


> After 2 years of TTS ownership and a V6 before that I have just taken a new job which means I'll need a diesel - lots of travel.
> I've been looking at the usual suspects - A4, A5, 320D etc and have come across the Merc C220/250 Blue Efficiency Sport AMG. Nice looking car and loaded with what I would consider extras in comparison to my spartan TTS!
> I have a budget of around £20k and can pick up a decent low mileage one for this.
> I know its a soot chucker and will never get near the TTS for looks or performance but what about the car itself, anyone got any experience of this model?
> ...


I have a C220 Blue Efficiency Sport AMG...great car for eating up the miles...its comfortable and gets me 40ish MPG on a motorway run...only suggestion would be to get the command system...its a must have for me, slightly pricey but worth it as the interior looks much better!


----------



## RAGAL (Feb 17, 2013)

I had a E350CDI for a few years which is a nice compromise between performance, economy and refinement, whenever the car was serviced they always gave me C220's or 250's, they felt very agricultural to me and as mentioned above bl00dy noisy!

If you can get a C350 CDI they are truly a different class to drive and massively more refined, drive a 4 and 6 pot back to back and you won't touch the 4 cylinder diesels, this is true with most manufacturers but there seems to be an even bigger gap with the Merc diesels.


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

why not get the tt TDI?
or even the MK3 TT TDI when it is announced next week?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I picked up my new, very red, SLK 250CDi AMG about 2 minutes ago and the engine is rough as f*** at idle. Thankfully it goes like stink and it sounds a bit better when it's revved, but refinement isn't it's strong suit.

As long as the saloon/coupe has plenty of soundproofing, it will be fine. Like the others though, unless you have to have the Merc, I'd be sticking with Audi.

You might be asking why I didn't stick with Audi this time? Well, the truth is that the 3 other directors all wanted various Mercedes with 6.2l engines and when I was negotiating the deal I jokingly said I wanted them to throw in a diesel SLK. And they did. But if it wasn't effectively free on lease, I wouldn't 't have taken it. The roof is great and it's a quiet cruiser, but it's not got that Audi quality feel inside and it's not the all-round looker the TT is.


----------



## call me Ishmael (Feb 26, 2014)

wja96 said:


> I picked up my new, very red, SLK 250CDi AMG about 2 minutes ago and the engine is rough as f*** at idle. Thankfully it goes like stink and it sounds a bit better when it's revved, but refinement isn't it's strong suit.
> 
> As long as the saloon/coupe has plenty of soundproofing, it will be fine. Like the others though, unless you have to have the Merc, I'd be sticking with Audi.
> 
> You might be asking why I didn't stick with Audi this time? Well, the truth is that the 3 other directors all wanted various Mercedes with 6.2l engines and when I was negotiating the deal I jokingly said I wanted them to throw in a diesel SLK. And they did. But if it wasn't effectively free on lease, I wouldn't 't have taken it. The roof is great and it's a quiet cruiser, but it's not got that Audi quality feel inside and it's not the all-round looker the TT is.


I hope the SLK serves you well. Mines caused me little bother over the 2 years + that I owned her.

The power roof really is the car's strong point: full open / closer in under 20 secs!


----------



## MachineGun (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies - really useful.......................the Merc is now off the table and think I'm going to stick with Audi, you lot should get commission!!
I have considered the TT TDi but the missus is using the opportunity to get me to look at something more practical - miserable so and so.
I'm gonna focus on the A5 or possibly revisit 320D (I actually like the 320 convertible hard top, so will look at that as well).
Unfortunately I'm at that stage where practicality (my head) is ruling my heart.
Thanks again.


----------



## call me Ishmael (Feb 26, 2014)

MachineGun said:


> Thanks for all the replies - really useful.......................the Merc is now off the table and think I'm going to stick with Audi, you lot should get commission!!
> I have considered the TT TDi but the missus is using the opportunity to get me to look at something more practical - miserable so and so.
> I'm gonna focus on the A5 or possibly revisit 320D (I actually like the 320 convertible hard top, so will look at that as well).
> Unfortunately I'm at that stage where practicality (my head) is ruling my heart.
> Thanks again.


Re: the BMW...have you considered a 325D? 6 pot diesels sound so much nicer and can be picked up at 320D prices.


----------



## MachineGun (Jan 23, 2010)

I hadn't but will now!


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Get an A5 3.0 TDI. After a remap it will go like stink!.....


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Interesting comments.

Been offered a great deal on a brand new very high spec e220 cdi amg sport today. Very tempted


----------



## MachineGun (Jan 23, 2010)

Sounds interesting................what's stopping you?


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

MachineGun said:


> Sounds interesting................what's stopping you?


I still really like my TT and wasnt intending to change just yet to be honest. But it's a really good deal with a decent (ish) part ex price too. Its a cancelled order with a huge Spec but the only thing I wouldn't have chosen is the colour - its diamond white which bizarrely is the most expensive color. A fair discount on it too.

Going to decide tomorrow


----------



## MachineGun (Jan 23, 2010)

Good luck, let us know how you get on.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

MachineGun said:


> Good luck, let us know how you get on.


Cheers will do.

Off to Audi Wakefield tomorrow to compare deals against a couple there and will make my mind up after.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

220 is a nicer engine than 250. Slightly slower, but more frugal.
E class is nicer than C class. Obvious I know.

I had a C250CDI Sport Estate. Poor comfort, poor steering feedback, poor performance, non-existant refinement. Realised that I didn't like it within 2 or 3 miutes of leaving the showroom and tried to convince myself that it was ok. I'm sure the demonstrator I tried was better and I subsequently asked the dealer to check it over. I gave it to my girlfriend after 3 months and bought a Mini Diesel to replace it. Finally got rid after 30 months, which is much earlier than I would normally, losing a bundle. It was reliable, and cheap to run because we never went anywhere. It ate tyres though, both with punctures and wear at the back. The worst thing was roadholding though. Despite having the stiffest suspension known to man it wouldn't go round a corner and if the road was wet it was a deathtrap. Replaced it with a 5 Series - Bliss.

E250CDI - Excellent car, good refinement and handling.

Glad to see that the "C" is off the radar.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

senwar said:


> MachineGun said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck, let us know how you get on.
> ...


Well although the Mercedes deal was a better one for me I've surprisingly just bought an a5 sline special edition cabriolet! Wasn't even in my thinking.

Impulse eh.

Pick it up any time next week but might wait as I go away next weekend for a few days.


----------



## benbuhagiar (Mar 16, 2013)

call me Ishmael said:


> MachineGun said:
> 
> 
> > After 2 years of TTS ownership and a V6 before that I have just taken a new job which means I'll need a diesel - lots of travel.
> ...


Wrong. Both the 220 and 250 have twin turbos. The 200 has a single turbo.

My dad has a 2011 C250 cdi, good performance and economy but not a smooth engine.


----------



## call me Ishmael (Feb 26, 2014)

benbuhagiar said:


> call me Ishmael said:
> 
> 
> > MachineGun said:
> ...


Hence the inclusion of 'iirc' to the respective post. Evidently I did not remember correctly.

Thanks for clearing it up :lol:


----------



## MachineGun (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice work with the A5 - I'm now looking for one myself, hadn't considered the cab??
Seems like I made the right choice taking the 'C' off the radar. Can't get the word 'agricultural' out of my head!
Really helpful comments from all.
Cheers.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

MachineGun said:


> Nice work with the A5 - I'm now looking for one myself, hadn't considered the cab??
> Seems like I made the right choice taking the 'C' off the radar. Can't get the word 'agricultural' out of my head!
> Really helpful comments from all.
> Cheers.


Cheers

If it helps (not sure how you're buying) but Audi doing extra deposit contributions on the cab over the coupe at the moment as well. I went to look at a black edition coupe and just saw a cab sat in the car park after my test drive. Looked lovely so it tempted me!

With deposit contribution and discount it basically worked out just short of 7k off. On top I also got gap which they quoted 649 (which I would have got for 200 but still saves me that) and 105 for my plate transfer. Was a real no brainer in the end. Only downer is its white but it looks good. Oh and another snag is they don't do quattro cab in 2.0 only 3.0 but never mind.

I actually drove a neighbours e220 coupe on Monday and it seemed sluggish so that and the rwd made my mind up.

*edit. Sorry read your op back again re budget so ignore the above of its no good!


----------



## MachineGun (Jan 23, 2010)

*Update* - Gone with the A5 S-line Cab in black........................lovely.
I'm hoping for a decent summer now!
Thanks for the advice guys and keeping me in the Audi fold.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I had a A5 3.0 TDI from launch and it was possibly the best all round car I have ever had. Cruise on the Mway 80mph returned 48 mpg pretty good round town looks good to this day, and of course the interior is a nice place to be


----------



## MachineGun (Jan 23, 2010)

Hilly10 said:


> I had a A5 3.0 TDI from launch and it was possibly the best all round car I have ever had. Cruise on the Mway 80mph returned 48 mpg pretty good round town looks good to this day, and of course the interior is a nice place to be


Now that's what I want to hear!!


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

MachineGun said:


> *Update* - Gone with the A5 S-line Cab in black........................lovely.
> I'm hoping for a decent summer now!
> Thanks for the advice guys and keeping me in the Audi fold.


Good stuff. Would have liked black myself.

Picked mine up last Monday and drove it home with the roof down (brrrr!).










Very impressive drive and fantastic inside. Bought vcds too and have managed to make a few tweaks.

Nice one though, enjoy!


----------



## MachineGun (Jan 23, 2010)

Very Nice indeed.
I couldn't stretch to a new one but got an 11 plate with 20k on and a few extras so very pleased.
Will probably keep it a couple of years and keep my eye out for an 18 month old Mk3 TTS!!


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

MachineGun said:


> Very Nice indeed.
> I couldn't stretch to a new one but got an 11 plate with 20k on and a few extras so very pleased.
> Will probably keep it a couple of years and keep my eye out for an 18 month old Mk3 TTS!!


Nice one - 2 years is my timeframe too before chopping in for a Mk3 all being well.

When do you pick it up?


----------



## MachineGun (Jan 23, 2010)

Picked up on Sunday, will post a few pics when I get a chance.


----------

